# Chainsaw mills...



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

What chainsaw would you buy for purposes of using as a mill (and regular use) for boards under 30 inch?

Granberg alaskan mill manufacturer recommends a saw with a 55/56 cc engine or larger for any mill purposes but I'm only familiar with low end homeowner type saws. My brother has a couple of Stihl MS290 farmbosses and I was looking at the Husqvarna 455 as another option, but I think it may be a little smaller.

Any recommendations? I'm only getting up to a 30 inch capacity mill ($200) and don't want to spend a fortune on a saw as I only have a few logs to mill at this point and don't see this as something to sink a lot of money into right now.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not really sure what size you need but the MS290 is only rated for up to a 20 inch bar. I have a MS 290 and a WB028 and love them both but am in the market for something larger myself. Beginning to run into too many trees that are way over the capacities of these saws. I am thinking something close to the MS 460 though I am really looking for a MS 660 if I can afford one. I know that ripping exerts a heavy load on the motor so really can't see how the MS 290 could handle that over an extended time. 
Just my opinion.
David


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I've pondered from time to time about getting a chainsaw mill and a larger saw but don't have the supply of logs to justify the cost. To answer your question, based on the little research I've done, you need a saw of at least 75 cc (? memory) for a mill that size. For comparison, I have a Stihl 038 (61 cc). According to Granberg, this would only be big enough to run their 20" Small Log Mill. They say 'the bigger the better' due to the constant strain on a saw during milling. My desire (someday?) would be a Stihl 066 (92 cc) or a Husqvarna 395XP (94 cc). Both are pricey saws, though (>$900). I've been watching them on ebay, and I've seen used ones go for $500 - $600. Maybe you could get by with a Husqvarna 575XP (74 cc) saw, I don't know.
Just my $0.02 worth.
Good luck, let us know what you decide, and of course any milling pictures.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, yes, I was thinking about buying the 30" capacity mill just in case I decide I want to get bigger logs (and a bigger saw) later. Right now, all I'm interested in milling is a log or two that are both about 14-16 inches in diameter. I'm also looking to just use this for getting the logs small enough to slap on the bandsaw for ripping that way.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Frank, both posters gave you good advice. I can only emphasize what has already been said really. If you aren't going to use it often you can probably get by with a mid 70ish cc saw if you have to, but if you can get into the 90+cc you won't regret it. Even using a chainsaw on one large log really puts a lot of wear and tear on it. I use a 395XP and it works great, but if I could get my hands on an older 090 or 070 that I could put a 090 top end on I would love it. The predecessor to the 395XP, the 394XP is about as good too so keep an eye out for those. I know a guy who has been using a pair of 394s on a 6' bar - one on each end - for years and he works them hard, and they've haven't given him any trouble so you never know. 

The 090 is nearly 140cc of brute torque. No other chainsaw will touch it for milling. The Husky 3120 is a beast too, but has been known to just blow on you even new, and even running perfectly I would still opt for a 090 given the choice because of it's unequaled torque. 088s are good for milling but they rely on higher RPM's and for milling torque is king. 

If you run across any of these saws though, for a fair price that aren't worm out you can't hardly go wrong. Unless you get one of them, and something does go wrong. :tongue_smilie:

But I would stay clear of the 70cc class and even the low to mid 80cc if you can.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate the feedback. Looks like I'm going to be spending a pretty penny if I go ahead with this. Bummer because I didn't want to sink more than $500 or so because at that point I might as well spend the money on a used bandmill, but I don't have space for one of those.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

TT
The guy who owned the mill that I worked at for a period of time had a 075 ( not 090) stored in the rafters of the mill. He didn't use it any more because as you know it was a beast. I jokingly said I would give him $100 for it and he looked at me like, Hmm, maybe. I never pursued it any further. When the mill burned down, it went up with it. I wish I would have bugged him about it more now. Hind site.


----------



## vaultf600 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not an expert at all. Last year i got an AK mill and have been playing with it since. I have been running a ms390 with a 25" bar. I believe it is about 65 cc and it is surely too small.I'm also on the look out for a larger saw. One other thing is you must get a ripping chain or grind one of your old chains.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum vault, glad to have you.


----------



## WdWkrCp (Jan 13, 2010)

FrankP, I did a quick search on ebay for stihl chainsaws and found this beast... http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GIANT-090-...ViewItemQQptZUS_Chainsaws?hash=item230644e77e

Sorry if the link does not work. I found by searching for Stihl Chainsaw 090 from the main page. According to the description it sounds like the motor had some work done but it might work for what you are wanting to do and then some. The bar on it is 60" long. Hope it helps. 

Matt


----------



## vaultf600 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks TT! I have been a lurker for a while but rarely post. I'm really a trim carpenter who has been bitten by the milling bug. This is a great site and I hope I can contribute.


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

I just bought a 24 in Alaskan mk3 without doing my homework on it first. I haven't tried it out yet but did fit my saw in it. My lil husky 445 is not going to work very well. I can only get about 11 inches of useable bar for cutting. I have been looking for a bigger bar but am also going to have to change my drive sprocket to one with a 3/8 pitch. So I to am in the market for a bigger saw....lol


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

skymonkey, yeah i was looking at rancher 455 but got a good deal on an e359. slightly larger engine and a "step above" the rancher. Still a little small for driving a real mill, but I might give it a shot with a 20 or 24 inch bar. What I need to mill is fairly small, only about 12-14 inches.

My coworker with the larger Stihl 090 and 36" bar has said he'd come over and bring his with him one weekend, though so I might not need to get an MKII after all.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*359*

The 359 husky will mill your 14 to 16" logs just will be a little slower that's all. You can open up the muffler for better power and that will help. Also run the mix richer, like 40 to 1. That will keep the saw cooler as they tend to run hotter when milling and cylinder scoring can occur easier. I also recomend putting marine stable in the gas to conbat the ethonal fuel they sell these days as it can cause a lean condition and burn up a milling saw fast without it. Also keep the chain as sharp as possible. That will help the saws power deal with milling as well.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

slabmaster, thanks for the tips. My coworker has actually agreed to come over with his Stihl and let me borrow his rig so I probably won't need to use the 359.


----------



## woodworkinglady (Apr 25, 2010)

*chainsaw mill*



frankp said:


> What chainsaw would you buy for purposes of using as a mill (and regular use) for boards under 30 inch?
> 
> Granberg alaskan mill manufacturer recommends a saw with a 55/56 cc engine or larger for any mill purposes but I'm only familiar with low end homeowner type saws. My brother has a couple of Stihl MS290 farmbosses and I was looking at the Husqvarna 455 as another option, but I think it may be a little smaller.
> 
> Any recommendations? I'm only getting up to a 30 inch capacity mill ($200) and don't want to spend a fortune on a saw as I only have a few logs to mill at this point and don't see this as something to sink a lot of money into right now.


I know of a website that you can check out. It's www. pantherpros.com His prices seem very affordable .


----------

